# Stool is 2 colors - worried



## Arch01 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi to you all Firstly a little bacground. I was diagnosed with IBS-D some years ago but I am very lucky when I consider what many of you go through.Over the years I have had long periods where all was fine however about 2 ½ years ago I went through a very stressful period. Since then I have had a mix of soft, loose, mushy stool (more prevalent) and some better formed stools. Mostly it is when I get up of a morning. I usually only have to go once through the day these days, sometimes twice. I do however feel sometimes that I may need to go again soon after but usually don't need too. Just an uncomfortable feeling. I have been taking an Imodium, 1 in the morning and 1 at night for the past 8 months (doctor prescribed) which has helped this feeling and probably the reason I only need to go once on most occasions.Occasionally I do get attacks of diarrea (monthly) then its back to the above.I had my 3rd colonoscopy 15 months ago (IBS-D). 2 months back I had a severe diarrea attack (blood). Abdominal CT scan diagnosed I suffer from Diverticulitis now. Took antibiotics to clear up the infection.I worry about everything when it comes to my health, which doesn't help. My question (worry!!) is, in the past I sometimes had a BM and the stool would be occasionally 2 colours of brown, light and dark (same stool, different sections). Recently however this has become a more regular occurrence, sometimes 3 or 4 times a week. It happens with both the soft mushy or the better formed stools. Is this something that is common for IBS (or Diviticulitis)?I would appreciate any feedback To all other suffers a lot worse off than me, particularly those who suffer debilitating symptoms, keep your chin up and like me, I hope you get as much comfort from this site as I do.Arch.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Can happen to anyone, but seems to happen to some people with IBS.Especially if you get looser/softer stool pushing along drier/harder stool.It isn't a symptom of anything worse, deadlier, or more dangerous. Just one of those annoying IBS things.


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

Arch01 said:


> Hi to you all Firstly a little bacground. I was diagnosed with IBS-D some years ago but I am very lucky when I consider what many of you go through.Over the years I have had long periods where all was fine however about 2 ½ years ago I went through a very stressful period. Since then I have had a mix of soft, loose, mushy stool (more prevalent) and some better formed stools. Mostly it is when I get up of a morning. I usually only have to go once through the day these days, sometimes twice. I do however feel sometimes that I may need to go again soon after but usually don't need too. Just an uncomfortable feeling. I have been taking an Imodium, 1 in the morning and 1 at night for the past 8 months (doctor prescribed) which has helped this feeling and probably the reason I only need to go once on most occasions.Occasionally I do get attacks of diarrea (monthly) then its back to the above.I had my 3rd colonoscopy 15 months ago (IBS-D). 2 months back I had a severe diarrea attack (blood). Abdominal CT scan diagnosed I suffer from Diverticulitis now. Took antibiotics to clear up the infection.I worry about everything when it comes to my health, which doesn't help. My question (worry!!) is, in the past I sometimes had a BM and the stool would be occasionally 2 colours of brown, light and dark (same stool, different sections). Recently however this has become a more regular occurrence, sometimes 3 or 4 times a week. It happens with both the soft mushy or the better formed stools. Is this something that is common for IBS (or Diviticulitis)?I would appreciate any feedback To all other suffers a lot worse off than me, particularly those who suffer debilitating symptoms, keep your chin up and like me, I hope you get as much comfort from this site as I do.Arch.


It happens to me too. The two-colored stools. It doesn't happen too often and I've never really worried about it. Just figured it was something I ate.


----------



## Owen Kellogg (Aug 13, 2012)

Yep, I get that too at times. About once a week.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes,very common with me too.Different types of stool in the same BM are common too.


----------



## Arch01 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies. Athough I never wish problems on anyone else it is comforting to know that I'm not alone. Feeling better about the whole thing already Arch.


----------

